# UPDATE motherless babies... at my house



## Mr. Stee

A man in town had a mother give birth to babies and then she died less than a week later. The she passed away today (tuesday in USA) and the man doesn't know how to take care of the babies. Babies are moving around, but eyes are still closed. Hair just coming in. Specific age not known beyond under a week. Gave birth while caretakers were out of town and friend was feeding them. Friend didn't notice the birth. Not much else is known currently. Advice please. Thank you.


----------



## naturestee

James, I replied to your email but also just thought- call Dr. Bixler or Dr. Travis and see what they recommend. Also see if they know of good rabbit breeders in the area. Maybe we can find a foster mom for them who isn't currently being treated for syphilis? 

Just in case, go pick Jazzy up and see if she feels like she has much milk left. I'm not sure if she's started weaning the babies yet or not but she felt like she had milk on Friday.

From what I know, KMR doesn't work well and baby buns tend to breathe in liquid when being bottle nursed.:?


----------



## naturestee

Ok, vet (Dr. Travis,but actually told to me by avet tech that used to breed rabbits) recommends hand feeding as it's doubtful we'll find a breeder with a healthy doe and litter of the right age.

Apparently there are recipes for rabbit milk that are better than KMR, but she no longer has the websites so I'm searching for those now. Once Dr. Bixler gets out of surgery the vet tech will talk to her and is also calling the owner.

Any website recommendations or tips?


----------



## aurora369

I believe Randy has a good recipe he uses for his coton tails and domestic rescues. You could try getting a hold of him to see what it is.

I have hand fed a couple of babies with KMR, but they where in bad shape before I got them, and none made it. But I do know of a baby that was hand raised on KMR from a very young age that is now a fully grown, healthyadult.

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee

I've pm'd him and am waiting for a reply. For now I think we're going to have to go with one of the KMR/Esbilac recipes (they add some heavy cream). Even with Randy's recommendation of a milk replacement to buy, it won't get here soon enough to feed the kits today.

Poor little buggers.:tears2:


----------



## BlueGiants

If you have to feed a kitten replacement formula, I've had better luck with Farnam's Just Born with Colostrum. No, it's not ideal, but I think better than the KMR. I raised a litter of Flemish on it last Christmas and they did pretty good. If they will suckle, a bottle is best, but if not, Syringe feeding is OK, but when you feed, make sure you hold the babies with their heads upright (noses pointing at the sky). Helps keep overflow from getting into the nose. If they asperate (inhale into the lungs) the formula, they risk pneumonia. 

Their eye's should open in4-5 days. At 2 weeks, start them on crushed up pellets and cooking oat meal (Quaker oats). No greens or fruits.

So sad when this happens. But with good care, most of them should be fine.

(The formula Randy recommends has to be mail ordered and takes a day(on rush)to come. But it is really excellent.)


----------



## naturestee

Thanks, BlueGiants! I'll see if we can find that in the area. The recipes I'm looking at (in the unfinished threads section visible to mods) are mainly KMR or Esbilac plus heavy whipping cream, some add vitamins or other stuff. 

Hopefully James will update me (and us, lol) about what's going on. He's home again and should be in contact with the owner and our vets.


----------



## Mr. Stee

Back home and off again to get supplies and to go to this persons house. Will update when I get back.


----------



## naturestee

Update! The babies are older than the owners thought. I don't know what their cage setup is like but the babies have their eyes open already, so definitely more than one week. There are only two, there was a third that died. James says they are very malnourished. He fed them some milk mix (milk replacer + heavy cream) and will give them some Pedialyte later as they're probably dehydrated too.

And... we're taking them for now. The owners are uncomfortable caring for them, and they have a pretty full house with a kid, several dogs, and the daddy bun. Not to mention the guy has a broken leg and can't get around well. So they're coming home with us for a week or so until they're healthy and eating solids.

Apparently they're purebred "German Netherlands," whatever those are. The dad looks like a Nethie and the owners have pedigrees for both. Someone's fancy name for normal nethies perhaps?

Wish us luck! This'll be an adventure.


----------



## BlueGiants

Actually, that is good news. Older is better. I DO wish you good luck. But if they have made it this far, they must be real fighters... :hug:


----------



## Mr. Stee

They are here and they are fed, sort of. I am having a hard time judging the amount to give them because of their health and size vs. age. So I am giving them food and drink in small, regular doses. They are definitely older than originally said.

I also took pictures real quick. Remember these are babies from a sick/dead mother and not-as-skilled owners. There is no intentional abuse here. Though the babies look like skin and bones, the owners had done all they could in their capabilities to get them healthy and were searching for answers and 100% trying all that vets, the humane society, and we were asking them to. Please pray for there better health and long life. 

Without further ado, the twins.

The smaller one






The bigger one.





In their new nest.


----------



## Maureen Las

They are so very tiny...

I think it's wonderful of both of you take them in. 

You're getting to be pro's with the babies 
Ihope that they make it!!!ray:


----------



## bunnybunbunb

OMG, are they from wild caught rabbits??? Domestic baby rabbits do not have the white spot on their head as them do and they have the wild look. Why where they breeding(yet alone catching) wild rabbits? In wild baby rabbits once that white spot goes away they are pretty much ready to leave mom.


----------



## Mr. Stee

I don't know why they are like wild rabbits. I saw the dad. Though he had the color of a wild rabbit, he didn't have the fur nor the body/head of a wild. He had a fur that was a fuzzy, mid-length and the body/head of a larger dwarf breed. The owners said he was in breeder shows already, but wasn't able to win because of the body structure being a little off. They said the mom looked similar, but was more grey (which they said, caused her not to win also because they said she is suppose to be a lighter color for her breed) I don't know what right or not, just what they told me.


----------



## naturestee

Morning update: They're still kicking! Although the smaller one doesn't kick much and takes longer to wake up for feedings.:?

According to my el-cheapo plastic kitchen scale, the small one (with the white spot) is 2 oz and the larger is about 2.5 oz.

I'm using a Snuggle Safe to keep them warm as they don't seem to be doing a good job of it with just the two of them. They like to turn on their sides and press their bellies up against it.

We're feeding them every few hours, and the milk is watered down with Pedialyte as I'm still worried they might be dehydrated. They look a little better than last night, probably because I gave them a good bit of straight Pedialyte.


----------



## tonyshuman

What little cuties! Thinking of you all...

:bestwishes:


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Mr. Stee and naturestee, see what Randy has to think? I second the concern that bunnybunbunb has. With that thin blaze they remind me of cottontails... 

BlueGiants, aurora or anyone else, have you experienced domestic agoutis that have the blaze on their forehead?

I tried to link a picture of cottontail babies but it didn't work. When our abandoned agouti domestic female delivered, none of the tykes had the stereotypical blaze.

From experiences I've had with cottontails, the blaze will disappear to some degree as the youngster matures.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/Cottontails.html


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Actually, I'll take that back. There's a very narrow, faint blaze on the domestic babe in the upper left hand corner.
http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/HowQuicklyIGrowUp.html

Just hope they'll do okay because they look thin.


----------



## polly

Keepong fingers crossed for you 

If they are german nethies have they maybe been imported certainly I have a german bred nethie and their fur is much thicker than ours and slightly different shape. I have seen a chestnut agouti nethie over here with white on it not desirable though for breeders. 
Edit to add I am sure the guy commenting on it said something about REW being in teh history but not 100% sure I am sure Pam will know


----------



## naturestee

One baby has the stripe and the other doesn't. If they aren't domestic (which I'm really sure they are) then the owners concocted quite the story. But James saw the dad and the owners said the parents were both pedigreed buns that had been to "breeder shows."

Polly, your description of a German-bred Nethie makes sense. Maybe someone's importing them to breed with the local stock?

Julie, they are seriously thin. More so than the pictures show. James didn't post the pics that show it the most because he didn't want people to be upset. They looked slightly better this morning, most likely because they are not as dehydrated.

I got a hold of the vet this afternoon as I wanted more info on how to tell if a baby bun is dehydrated. I can't do the skin tent thing as they don't have enough excess skin. She said that if you can get their mouths open and feel their gums, dehydrated babies will feel tacky there. And to watch the gum color. Just in case, she had me schedule an appointment for tomorrow to get sub-q fluids (neither of us could get in this afternoon) and I'll call if I don't need it. The poor receptionist was a bit flustered trying to figure out which babies I'm talking about at the moment. Between Jazzy and the current babies, her older babies, and the orphans there's been a lot of baby rabbits in my house!


----------



## polly

well can't say you are bored with all those babies if teh mum was more gray is there a chance she could have been opal? it springs to mind as opal is the dilute of chestnut agouti and looks a lot more gray.


----------



## myheart

Is it supposed to be good things that come in three's? I think you have had your full run of "good things" happen. I bet Obi feel neglected and would like to visit me for a week, or two, or three...

Have the families started to say that it is enough with the bunny babies....?

myheart


----------



## Mr. Stee

Just got done feeding them again. The instructions we had decided to use said that they should eat 25% of their body weight of the mixture daily, and with them both at a around 2 ozs. that would mean 15 cc's of formula. They both just took in over 1 cc of formula (fifth feeding today between naturestee and me) and were happy for it, bouncing and exploring, only to fall asleep within two minutes. They seemed more alert and the little one more active. I am starting to let myself get a little optimistic, which means alot because I try not to get unrealistic.

I am slowly increasing the amounts given so that I don't shock them with a ton of food all at once. They probably didn't know a full belly their whole short life, so I am going slow and often with the food.

Edit: oh and they started making mouth sucky motions as soon as I picked them up. They must already know that to be picked up means food.


----------



## naturestee

James, I just got back from my break, spent looking for better nursing equipment. There's not much to be had. But I did find replacement nipples for the bigger nursing bottles that are also supposed to fit Luer Lock syringes. I know we had one of those on the garage table last night.

The nipples might be a little big to fit in their mouths, but we'll see.


----------



## Mr. Stee

Actually, I stopped using the tip on the last feeding, not enough was coming out to keep the adventurous one interested. They suck up a cc now in the matter of a minute from the smallest oral syringe without an attachment. 

I have decided to name them for their temporary stay here for easier reference. These probably won't be their real names (especially since I don't know sexes) once they go back home.

The one without the white will be Dora, because she constantly wants to explore. I have a hard time keeping her reined in while her "brother" feeds and she will go over, under, or through anything in front of her to be able to keep going.

The one with the white will be Girr because he attacks the syringe with an insanely ravenous manner (I thought his movements in this looked like Girr from Invader Zim)
and in the last two feedings seemed to have no end to its hyper, eating attacks on it so much that I stopped giving him in fear of overfeeding. After all, he eats a lot more than his "sister" even though he's smaller.

Here is the just took pictures after 24 hours of care.

Girr looking for more food. "in another two hours little one"






Dora off on another explore. Girr keeps tagging close behind so that he can cuddle when Dora finally stops.





Finally she stopped. CUDDLE TIME.


----------



## Maureen Las

Dora and Girr still look really really tiny.

I'm glad that they are better but they probably have a long way to go yet 

Hope that they keep improving


----------



## naturestee

POOP! WE HAVE POOP!:yahoo:

James is right on with how Gir eats now that he's gotten some energy in him. My taquitos! My taquitoooooooossss!!!!!

Little bugger just sucked down 2 cc's and still would have taken more but I didn't want to push it. His scrawny belly now has a little milk bulge in it. And I did read that babies will sometimes over feed if you let them.

The nipples weren't that great as they're a bit big to easily fit in their mouths. Also I'm not sure but they may have lost the suckling response, which I read can happen in a day or two of not suckling. But they're very good at licking and nibbling. Gir seems to like the nipple, Dora does not.

Maureen- yes they're still... well I guess the word is emaciated. But they're far and away better than last night.

Future reference for others: SNUGGLE SAFE. It's a lifesaver! Otherwise I'd have cold scrawny babies, instead of toasty warm scrawny babies.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Dear *Foster Grandparents* (wisely referred by the humane society) ~
um, for when this becomes a yearly fill in vocation.  

Angela, your mention on nipples had me diggin' for my box of cannulas. Something that works on smaller syringes is Jorgensen Laboratories, Inc., J-12 Teat Infusion cannula. 

Individually packaged, disposable, length 1 & 1/3-inch. Contents: 100 Cannula per box.

Found at Farm and Fleet, reasonable cost!
'Tis what I relied on for feeding e/c's or when one of the domestics needing hand feeding. 

I snip off the top to widen the opening and decrease the length going in-between their teeff port. Hope the suggestion may help.

I'll be so happy to hear they are doing well as each day goes on. You guys will still need our wishes and support. :brownbunny


----------



## myheart

Is no new news good news? :?

myheart


----------



## naturestee

Well there's nothing new to report. I canceled the vet appointment for fluid shots as they don't seem to need them, although I think I'll bring the little boogers in while I'm there tomorrow with Jazzy and her crew. That way Dr. Bixler and the vet techs I've been talking to can at least see what I'm working with... which still isn't much.

Their appetites and energy are up, although my cheap kitchen scale says they haven't gained weight yet.

I'm actually about to run home for my lunch break so I can feed them, as James was scheduled to work till 8 and I want more food in them.

Julie, I actually do have a cannula that we used the first night. Now they'll lick it from the tip of the feeding syringes and I prefer that to having the syringe in their mouths. Less risk of aspiration.


----------



## naturestee

Woot! 2.5 cc's before they started getting too tired to take more. I think that's a record.


----------



## myheart

:woohooThey should be feisty and running about in no time!!!!

Great job on rescuing a pair of beautiful babies in the nick of time!!!! Maybe vet training is in your future...?

myheart


----------



## naturestee

If I lived closer to Madison (nearest vet college) I'd be doing that already...

Just keep in mind that we have a long way to go before the babies are healthy and safe.:?


----------



## Mr. Stee

> I'm actually about to run home for my lunch break so I can feed them, as James was scheduled to work till 8 and I want more food in them.
> 
> 
> So that is why they wouldn't eat. I shorted one client ten minutes and got to the next five late to run home and feed them, but neither of them wanted to eat.


----------



## naturestee

:laughsmiley:

I left a note on the laundry basket, ya know.


----------



## Mr. Stee

DORA ESCAPED! I went down to feed them and...only one baby. I pick up the baby and search every piece of paper and blade of hay in the cage...only one baby. I got down on my knees and began a to do a through search of the room...only one baby. I finally found her wedged between two cages in a space I couldn't even see and tucked under hay droppings stuck between the cages. I wouldn't have noticed her if not for a blade of grass move. She was starting to feel cold to the touch. I warmed her up and got her with her sibling. Feed them a small amount, then started taping empty flattened soda cartons to the outside of the cage like a fiend. 

She took her exploring too far and jumped over a six inch plastic lip to the cage and squeezed out of the bars. I was starting to worry about this, but thought they didn't have the energy to try it yet. I was wrong. The whole time I was putting up cardboard, they both were taking huge leaps across the pen that spanned a third of their very large (for them) pen in order to keep up with following my hands around the cage. Once I saw Dora racing around I stopped feeling as guilty because I assume there would be no way for her to be that active if she were hurt or sick because of her breakout.


----------



## myheart

OMG that was like having a little heart attack just reading about Dora's adventure!!!:shock:I am so glad she responded well to the warmth and the food. They are getting to be just well enough to start causing trouble--lucky buns

myheart


----------



## naturestee

EEEK!!! Naughty Dora!!! :shock:

Thank goodness she's ok. I'd hate to loose her not from healthissues but because she felt up to exploring too much!


----------



## Mr. Stee

They both are doing great this am. And their bodies are no longer emaciated looking. In fact, I would say that they are starting to look more on the thin side of normal. And the energy! I have to incapsulate them with my hand just to keep them still long enough to feed them. I'll get pictures later.


----------



## BlueGiants

Excellent News! You are doing such a wonderful job! Still sending positive vibes their way!


----------



## jcl_24

If they've got the spirit for adventures that must be a good sign 

Jo xx


----------



## mouse_chalk

I have been following this thread all week, and I'm so glad they're doing so well! You guys must be pros at this by now ... 

Explorer-Dora sounds like she is starting to be quite the cheeky bunny! :shock:

Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## myheart

Any good news from the vet visit? How are Jazzy's babies doing (both litters, if you have info)? How about Dora and Girr? Was Dr. Bixler impressed with your work on the new babies? 

myheart


----------



## naturestee

Actually, Dr. Bixler is gone until early next week so she didn't get to see the orphan babies. But the techs were cooing over them.

Jazzy's second litter are doing well, one more shot left. The largest two are nearly 2 lbs already while Tango is exactly one pound. I think the big ones are as big or bigger than the first litter when I brought them back to the shelter.

Someone put in an adoption application and wants two babies but hasn't decided who yet. It sounds like the shelter will be keeping them until the shots are done.


----------



## myheart

Does everybody who was infected need to get re-tested to make sure the syphilis is gone, or are they just expected to be clean with the full treatment? Dads at the shelter are getting treated also?

myheart


----------



## naturestee

Just thought I'd give a quick update. Pictures will come sometime... eventually... I've been bad about pics lately.

Anyway, today James and I realized that Dora and Gir have actually grown in length since we got them. We had to compare pictures with James' hands in them to tell, but they're maybe two inches longer when sitting normally. Woot!

They're still not taking as much milk as they should but they are starting to nibble solids. Dora tried the oats this morning and they both tried a little mushy Critical Care this evening. I tried that as I think the pellets might be too large for them to eat easily.


----------



## polly

If you have or can get them some dried grass like readi grass Angela I always find they will go for that before they go for pellets anyway also hay. Its usually the first thing they nibble!! sounds like they are doing well though


----------



## Mr. Stee

Girr died last night. We think he may have gotten a bladder infection, but are not sure. Late last night naurestee noticed that Girrs butt was wet from urine and that he was more lathargic than normal. This morning when I got up and checked on them, he was gone. This will be a bad blow to her once she wakes up to hear this. We are going to have to be careful to keep Doa warm now. She was cooler to the touch this am than I would have liked.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Oh no, how sad... I'm so sorry. I just posted in the Today thread that they were doing well as well. Poor Girr.

RIP little one  :rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Mr. Stee wrote: *


> Girr died last night. We think he may have gotten a bladder infection, but are not sure. Late last night naurestee noticed that Girrs butt was wet from urine and that he was more lathargic than normal. This morning when I got up and checked on them, he was gone. This will be a bad blow to her once she wakes up to here this. We are going to have to be careful to keep Doa warm now. She was cooler to the touch this am than I would have liked.



I am so sorry.


----------



## myheart

I am so sorry to hearabout the loss of Girr. Every thing sounded to be going well as of yesterday afternoon.... What a shock to know that things changed so quickly for little Girr.

Rest in Peace little one, your sister will surely miss you. :bunnyangel:ray:

myheart


----------



## Leaf

((hugs))

:rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm so sorry. He sounded like he had a very fun personality, even at such a young age and after going through so much. Sometimes you do everything you can and it's still not enough. Sending good wishes to you both, and Dora.
:rainbow:


----------



## polly

I am so sorry Girrr died its so hard to handrear them 

:rainbow:


----------



## naturestee

Thanks for the support, guys. Even knowing the odds were against them, it still hurts so much to loose Gir. I hope Dora pulls through but I have no idea if she will. She's very depressed right now.

James didn't mention it, but Gir also had some pretty bad urine scald on his belly last night. I hadn't flipped him over earlier but I'm wondering if he may have licked the fur out. At the previous feeding he was happy, hungry and dry, whereas at the last feeding yesterday (maybe 3 hours later?) he was mostly unresponsive, unwilling to move even to reposition himself after being set down, and unwilling to eat. And he was _always_ willing to eat. 

Anyway, here are some vids from last night. I wanted to show how they're moving and such.

So much for moving... Dora snuggles in with Gir (still healthy at this point).




Dora poking around and being cute. Ignore me talking, my nephew was asking me stuff.





And an older pic of Dora we hadn't posted yet:


----------



## myheart

Awe look at that little Dora...what a cutie!!!

Is it possible that one of the other buns would want to sit with her, or maybe even one of the cats? I was almost thinking Oberon, with supervision,because some malesalso have maternal instincts. 

Just a thought to help keep her warm and comforted...

myheart


----------



## naturestee

We're loosing Dora.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Oh no..... I'm so sorry


----------



## tonyshuman

C'mon, little girl...


----------



## myheart

Is she feeling cold or being unresponsive? Do keep us posted...

Sending loads of prayers her way....ray:

myheart


----------



## naturestee

Well, she's still with us. We've been keeping her snuggled on us since I last posted, lots of fluids and some milk. She was pretty much leaking like a sieve when James checked on her and found her sick. Urine, diarrhea. It seems to have slowed down now although that might just be because she's empty.

She's still responsive, definitely better than Gir last night. She has enough spunk to argue with us sometimes over taking fluids or sitting still.

I'll be staying up late with her, James is going to bed soon. That way he can get up early to care for her.

Wish us luck. It's going to be a long night and the odds are still very bad.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA

ray:Thinking of you and the baby. Good luck.


----------



## naturestee

Holymarymotherofgod she's EATING HAY!:shock::shock::shock:

And too darn squirrely to handle. I had to put her back in the cage. She kept wanting to run around!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

> And an older pic of Dora we hadn't posted yet:


She's just precious! Come on little girl! Hang in there!


----------



## naturestee

Today's feature presentation is Dora happily munching on alfalfa hay after hours of diarrhea and incontinence.





I went to give her more milk but she was still eating hay and refused to drink! Little booger.

I'm going to bed now. James will be up in less than three hours. Hopefully she'll still be this good. 

:bed:


----------



## Mr. Stee

Dora is still here and strong enough to squirm during feeding. Only got about 1cc of milk in her in the last two hours, but I did get most of the milk that I laced with a cecal from the other bunnies into her. I hope it helps her. Vet opens in one hour, hopefully they can get her in soon. 

Oh, by the way, I feel like pure crap. I got only three hours of sleep because while naturestee climbed into bed, I woke up and laid there with knots of worry until I said screw it and got up.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Oh, I'm so glad Dora's still with us! I was really afraid to check today when I logged on... that's brilliant that she's eating hay! 

And that video is sooo cute!


----------



## myheart

*naturestee wrote: *


> Holymarymotherofgod she's EATING HAY!:shock::shock::shock:
> 
> And too darn squirrely to handle. I had to put her back in the cage. She kept wanting to run around!



LOL ... I guess that is a good sign, huh?

myheart


----------



## naturestee

Still doing ok, her poops are better formed but she really doesn't want to take fluids any more. She is nibbling a little fresh grass now though.

It seems like just about every rabbit vet in the area is gone. I got Dora an appointment at Lakeside Animal Hospital on the north side of Milwaukee. That was after going through like 5 other clinics from here south and they kept referring me to other clinics as their rabbit vets weren't in today. Gah!

I really hope we can get some competant help for her without stressing her too much. TreasuredFriend has a great vet but that's all the way in Brookfield.:?


----------



## BlueGiants

A thirsty rabbit won't eat... if she is eating, she is not dehydrated. A good sign! Keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed for her.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

(Checking in after several hours of errands.) 

Will await word on what the Lakeside Animal Hospital vet says, her background about being squirrely/less enthused about takin' more fluids, plus if Dora gravitates to nibbling moistened grass some more? Sending tons of well-wishes for all you are doing for orphaned D!!! :hearts


----------



## naturestee

hard to type with one hand. dora in other hand. vet gave subq, didn't want to try antibiotics etc as her poops are nearly normal now. still eating grass, interested in alfalfa but mouth too dry.

decent rabbit vet,for future reference. my vet should be able togive fluids tomorrow if needed.


----------



## Maureen Las

*naturestee wrote: *


> Holymarymotherofgod she's EATING HAY!:shock::shock::shock:
> 
> And too darn squirrely to handle. I had to put her back in the cage. She kept wanting to run around!


I'm glad that she's doing beter .You're so funny:roflmao:


----------



## naturestee

Angieluv, that is the tame version of what I actually said! My actual language was not fit for the delicate eyes of our forum members.

Dora is still doing well. She is readily eating fresh grass (when she is not too tired, it is hard work!) as well as some alfalfa and grass hay. And when she is alert instead of snuggled up she will take a milk and Critical Care mixture from a spoon. Woot!

If she lives through all this, she is going to be the most spoiled rabbit ever. She pouts when put back in her cage and is eager to be picked up so she can snuggle with us again. And it is not just the warmth as she has a Snuggle Safe and a rice sock. Booger.

Oh! Future reference in case I forget: Doras weight was 56 grams before fluids and was given 7 cc subq fluids.

And my apostrophe key is not working right. Blah. Good night everybody!


----------



## Mr. Stee

It is morning. Dora still doing good. Took in a teaspoon plus some in milk/critcal care mixture (probably 6-7 cc's) and a few stubs of grass. pooping, running around, even thumped at the cat.


----------



## Mr. Stee

Just got back from an appointment with our regular vet. Dora is doing good. He saud she has the right amount of hydration right now and that she should be old enough to start the weaning process. I was a little worried about her not peeing for over twenty-four hours, but she peed after the vet poked at her bladder for a bit. He said that was just the dehydration and that she is producing urine, so should be fine in that respect for now.


----------



## LuvaBun

It all sounds as though things are going great now. That Dora is one fiesty little character (thank God)!

Jan


----------



## Mr. Stee

Pictures!

Taking the proverbial tiger by the tail!
(Lily in really good with Dora, its Eve we have to watch)





What secrets a bun could tell if ever a bun could speak.





The new favorite snack. "What do you want punk?!"


----------



## polly

Gorgeous pics guys Iam so glad dhe is doing well keep it up little one


----------



## myheart

Dora is just too cute!!! Are you sure you have to give her back to the people...? :?

myheart


----------



## Mr. Stee

She is too loveable for my own good! I am such a nervous wreck as soon as I am away from her, wondering if she is starting to get sick again while I'm not there. I cross my fingers and get filled with anxiety as I get home and enter her room. Then I find her ok and scoop her up to carry her around, as much to ease my anxiety as too comfort her. She just sits contentedly in my hand and tooth purrs the hours away. I am getting good at doing things one handed, in fact I just typed this with only one hand in the matter of minutes.


----------



## naturestee

Yes, she is a spoiled snuggle bun. When I went home to feed her on my lunch break she even presented herself for petting like an adult bun!

She will be the world's most spoiled rabbit if she pulls through. Her owners had better spoil her too or they'll hear from me!

Speaking of which, James did you call the guy and give him an update today?


----------



## tonyshuman

Aw, what a precious bunny! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## Mr. Stee

Update. Doing good. Is eating and loves the mixture of milk and critical care that is her main food right now. We decided to mix the two and slowly decrease the amount of milk in it over time as our way of weening her from the milk. Also loves her wide bladed grass too. Very active during play time and begs in the cage for attention when left alone too long. Owners may be coming over to see her this weekend depending on work schedules.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

How are you and Dora doing?


----------



## naturestee

She's good at the moment. We had another scare this morning as she had a bout of icky sticky poops, but she's back to normal now.

We're working on weaning her per Dr. Travis' advice as he said handfeeding them milk for too long can make them have diarrhea so it's best to wean young. She's getting Critical Care mixed with a little milk several times a day, plus lots of grass and alfalfa hay and fresh grass. We're starting to offer fresh clover too. I wish she would eat more pellets but maybe they're hard to eat because she's so little.

We have a ton of pictures and video but haven't had time to upload them yet.


----------



## Mr. Stee

Update: 
Dora has another bout of direaha. We took her to the vet and they checked her stool and are having us give antibiotics for three days and anti-coccedia for ten. She is eating really well still, drinking some, and moving around, but you can tell she is uncomfortable sometimes. We'll have to see what happens.


----------



## naturestee

James, could you post the name of the antibiotic? I'd like to look up info on it and I can't remember the name.


----------



## Mr. Stee

Antibiotic is Metronidazole 250 mg tab in suspension

anti-coccedia isSulfadimethoxine 125mg tab in suspension.

She loves the taste of the meds.

Edit: She had normal poop. just now


----------



## naturestee

Ok, the antibiotic's trade name is Flagyl which is pretty commonly used. It mainly treats anaerobic bacteria incuding _Clostridium,_a dangerous one common to upset rabbit intestines. Which are rod-shaped, which is what Dr. Bixler said she saw in the fecal smear.

Hopefully the toxins from Clostridium haven't had time to build up much, especially with the diarrhea moving stuff out quickly.

The other drug is the standard _Coccidea_ treatment.


----------



## Mr. Stee

Came home quick to see her between clients. She has a lot of close to normal poop fresh in the cage. All semi-firm and not sticky. She ate a lot more grass since you left and is chowing down on critical care/milk mix right now (she won't eat just critical care right now, but as soon as I mixed a trace of milk into it, yum!) Was also begging to get out like normal, but I have to go soon so she will have to be disappionted for now.

Edit: by the way, I just had critical care arc in the microwave. Does anyone know why it did that?


----------



## naturestee

Aw, no love for Dora?

She was back in at the vet's today. She had a very gassy tummy and needed more antibiotics and some sub-q fluids. The diarrhea is slowly getting better. It's only for a few hours every morning and she usually feels pretty cruddy then. The vet said it was because that's when her cecum is pushing everything out and that's probably where the worst of the coccidea and bacterial problems are.

For good news, she's completely off milk and is eating a fair bit of pellets on her own as well as a ton of fresh grass and hay.


----------



## tonyshuman

We love Dora! Just no news in a while, and I had no response to MrStee's question. Although I have heard that Nutella can arc in the microwave. Glad she's doing well and you're taking such good care of her. Any news on whether she'll go back to the original owners or not?


----------



## LuvaBun

Good to hear she is eating hay and pellets and off milk - maybe that will help the diarrhea problem. You both have done such an awesome job with her.

Dora really is a fighter. Is she also a 'keeper' ? 
Oh, and any new pics?

Jan


----------



## naturestee

Hopefully I'll get some pics up this weekend. We have a bunch of pics and video but just haven't had the time to get them uploaded. Of course, I've promised to post pics before...:?

I'm trying to think up excuses to keep her, but I'm not counting on her surviving yet. The bacteria that is infecting her gut produces nasty toxins, plus the coccidia, and it's possible for the coccidia to also affect her liver (andthe antibiotics could too). I do worry that she'll be a fragile bun all her life because of all the tummy problems early in life, and obviously the owners don't pay much attention because the babies had to have been born before they left for vacation.

I'll probably push to keep her more if she's actually a girl, as then she'd be easier to bond with Fey and Oberon.

LOL, James are you reading this?


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Even though you are kept very busy, little Dora or Jazzy or anyone else in your home will be diligently, lovingly cared for. Like that OberonBeast. That's what counts a lot. 
Along with all you are doing for her already, I hope she'll stay cuddled next to James and you.
Still hoping she'll grow stronger with two wonderful bunny parents and caregivers.


----------



## naturestee

I'm happy to say that Dora is doing really well! She didn't seem to be sick at all this morning so it looks like her intestinal problems are finally under control.

Here's some of those pictures I promised you. Only one video. There's a bunch more but this is the best one.

James and his baby:bunnyheart












You! Attention! NOW!!! She begs like this all the time.





World's tiniest lap bunny, chillin' like she owns the place.





Play time!


----------



## myheart

She really is a little explorer!!! Wow, try to make her stay in one area....!

Absolutely love this pic






This one reminds me of the first time we saw Dolla flop because of being tired/frustrated with her grooming. Such a little bunny doing a big bunny thing...Dora just looks so "at large and in charge" of the situation. 

How many weeks old will she be? You have done such a great job at getting her to this point. Hopefully, all she has to do now is get bigger. Dora is too sweet!!! :bunnyheart

myheart


----------



## Spring

Awwww! She's so sweet! 

Will she be staying with you guys?


----------



## SOOOSKA

That video of Dora (love the name btw) is just too darn cute.

How are you ever going to give her back? 

Susan


----------



## tonyshuman

:adorable:
I really hope you get to keep her.


----------



## mouse_chalk

AWWWW! Dora is aDORAble!! :biggrin2:

She's so fast aswell! I swear she moves faster than my bunnies! 

I love this pic:









'What? There's a big bad wolf behind me? Yeeeeah, right!' :laughsmiley:

Are you going to keep her? I can't believe the owners didn't notice that the mum had given birth before they went away- who on earth was feeding her all that time?


----------



## LuvaBun

This is just too cute!

Dora is really precious. I am so glad that she seems to have gotten over being sick. She certainly is a bundle of energy 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing

I may be evil but I would say she died.


----------



## RexyRex

She's so pretty, looks like a wild bun! I hope that you guys keep her. I can't even begin to imagine how tightly she's bonded to you and your hubby. Could you work something out with the owners?


----------



## naturestee

Now if this isn't cute, I don't know what is!




Also, Dora has a new thing- watching us constantly. That's because James took down the cardboard "baby bumpers" from the cage today now that her head is too big to fit through the bars. That means she has a great view of the house when she's on top of her hidey box. And that's where she's been ever since, aside from when she needs to eat or poop.


----------



## Maureen Las

AHWWWWWWWWWWWWW:inlove:she's a heartbreaker


----------



## myheart

She is fast!!! Wow...she can cover that room in seconds flat!!! I see she has a fascination with the bunny-room door . Maybe she wants Obi to come out to play...

myheart


----------



## mouse_chalk

WOW! I can't get over how fast she is!! That video would be sooo popular on YouTube!!! 

She's seriously so cute as well....

Any ideas what breed the mother was? I can't remember if you've said that further up or not!


----------



## LuvaBun

LOL! Talk about speedy - blink and you miss her 

Jan


----------



## naturestee

*sigh* back to the vet again.

Dora had severe diarrhea this morning. Dr. Travis (different from the one normally treating her but my favorite rabbit vet) took an xray, said her cecum is full of gas and seems to not be emptying properly. Sub-q and gut motility drugs, bringing her back in tomorrow. The antibiotics and anti-coccidia meds ended yesterday, we're not continuing for the moment.

Poor little girl, I never knew such a tiny bunny could fart so big!:shock:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh no . Just when things seemed to be going so well. I was so hoping that she was on the way to being OK.

Poor little Dora - that little girl has stolen my heart! I know it's an awful thing to hope for, but perhaps her owners will let her stay with you if they don't want to cope with her problems.

Keeping you all in my thoughts

Jan


----------



## RexyRex

Pull through litte Dora.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Oh no! Poor little Dora- she's certainly been through her fair share of vet visits already hasn't she? 

I really hope she gets better!


----------



## Whiskeylousmama

Hang in there little Dora!!! You're too adorable to give up now!!!:sickbunny:


----------



## tonyshuman

C'mon Dora! Let one rip! in all seriousness though, I hope she gets better. Wouldn't simethicone be a good choice? I mean, I know your vet knows what he's doing, but when I feel gassy it really helps. Maybe a rice sock and some tummy massages--I know you guys are good at that.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Certainly hoping Dora will bounce right back to the fast bunny in the video. She sure isn't camera shy.


----------



## naturestee

Yup, she is getting simethicone too. The gas is painful I'm sure, but it's not the root problem. Her cecum is. I hope we can get to the bottom of this and fix her up. And yes, she has her nice warm Snuggle Safe.

She's been eating some, mainly alfalfa but some fresh grass andpellets also. And getting cecals from my other foster babies (they're done with their syphilis treatments) along with the Benebac she's been getting.

Aaaargh I just want her to be healthy!


----------



## myheart

*naturestee wrote: *


> Aaaargh I just want her to be healthy!



ray:

Get better baby-doll Dora.

myheart


----------



## naturestee

I think I killed her.

She just got handed back to me at the vet, in her carrier. I opened it up to check on her, a dog barked, she freaked and fell to the floor, slipped right through my hands. She's hurt but they're not sure how bad yet.

But the way she looked... I'm naseous.


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG NO, I'm so sorry. I'll say many a prayers for you and her.

Susanray::bigtears:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Oh no.......  I so hope she's ok.......


----------



## Pet_Bunny

ray:


----------



## naturestee

Bad news. She has head trauma, had one seizure so far from it. The vet thinks there's probably a hematoma (bruise) in the brain that will get worse (swell more) before there's even a chance of getting better. There's a slight chance she could make it but it's so small...

She's recommending not putting Dora through it. I need to talk to James first. I can't believe I did this to her.


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh man . I am saying a prayer for her.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Oh no..... I don't know what to say.... I'm so sorry..... :tears2:

Please don't blame yourself. It wasn't your fault. It was just a terrible accident.... :hug:


----------



## myheart

I am so sorry ....

I know I would feel the same way, but please don't blame yourself. It was an accident. She was never really exposed to such noises enough to not be afraid. Others need to keep their pets under control better in public places. 

Sending prayer of healing for you and Dora.

ray:

myheart


----------



## Leaf

*naturestee wrote: *


> I can't believe I did this to her.



You didn't. Don't think that for an instant longer! Sometimes life.. has a way of happening.

((hugs))


----------



## Mr. Stee

We decided to wait and see how the next 20 hours work out. We believe that if she has a chance at a decent life, then we don't want to deny it from her just because of 2 days of the worst headache you can have. As we see it, though the headache will be bad, it will pass and that isn't enough of a reason to put her down. The deciding factor will come from if she will have any permanent damage to mind or body in a way that makes her life miserable. And that can't be decided yet because we won't be able to see lasting damage in the first hour or two. We call the vet tomorrow morning for a more permanent decision. Tonight she gets her normal meds for her previous problem (gut motility and anti biotics) and a VERY heavy pain med. 

Since we brought her home she she ate some grass and alfalfa, pooped and peed, nosed around the hay a little more, then went to lay down in her warm spot. She grinds her teeth some, but that is to be expected. After all, she is going to have a huge headache for the next day or two. I'll keep updates with any changes.


----------



## Leaf

Honestly, right now that sounds very positive. As little as she is, if the trauma was extremely severe - she probably wouldn't still be.

And as for her falling, if it's ever any consolation, if there's a right time, I can tell about a situation I was involved in with a very small breed puppy. By far, this isn't an isolated incident. 



Sometimes situations happen - despite anything and everything.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am crossing my fingers and going to get as many people as I can to pray for this little one.


----------



## Becca

I'm praying for you and her ray:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Hope it's just a temporary set back and she will recover. 
Even with our best intentions to be so careful, accidents happen. Dora won't give up that easy. ray:


----------



## TinysMom

Please do not give up on her....

I haven't shared this story with many people - but we once had a baby that we called "Spidey" for Spiderman because he climbed everywhere....it always looked so strange to see him climbing up the gate to get out of the rabbitry.

One day I accidentally stepped on a rabbit (not with all my weight - but quite a bit of it). I'd stepped on his head.....before I turned around to see who it was I was praying, "please God...not Spidey....anyone but Spidey".

It was him. He had blood coming out of his nose and a bit from his eyes if I remember right....it was about 10:05 pm at night...no vet open...Art was on his way home from work.

Art got home from work to find me bawling - that we had to "put Spidey down" - that I wasn't going to let him suffer.

Art convinced me to give Spidey time and see if he recovered....and he did. He was never quite the same personality wise - he wasn't the daredevil he'd been before...but he lived here for another year or so before he was finally adopted.....

So don't give up on her - they are sometimes stronger than we think....


----------



## Maureen Las

She may not be as sick as she originally looked...........

if she is eating pooping and peeing that is a good sign

So Sorry for both of you Angela and James

you've been so amazingly wonderful as bunny mom surrogates. 
ray:ray:ray:Come on little Dora!!!!


----------



## Mr. Stee

She is still doing her bunny stuff. Just a bit wobbly and tired seeming at times, but she is pretty doped up on pain meds. We are thinking that there is no reason to give up on her. Unless something wierd pops up, we are figuring on fighting it out with her.


----------



## tonyshuman

Oh no! So shocking and scary! I'm so sorry that she and you had that bad luck. Accidents happen, and don't blame yourself at all. I'll be thinking of you this weekend, and hoping little Dora pulls through all right!ray:


----------



## LuvaBun

OMG, my heart goes out to you. What an awful accident - but that is what it was - an accident.

Things sound pretty positive if she is eating and pooping. Hopefully, once the headache has gone, she will continue on her road to recovery. I am so glad you aren't giving up on her - you all have come this far.

praying for you all

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk

It sounds good that she's eating and stuff so far... I'm glad you guys decided to give her at least a chance. She is getting absolutely the best care with you!! Please please don't blame yourself Angela.... I'll be thinking of you guys and little Dora all weekend and hoping she improves.... xx


----------



## Michaela

Hang in there Dora. ray:

Please don#t blame yourself Angela, not your fault, accidents happen. :hug:


----------



## polly

Oh HOn don't blame yourself. Honestly there are many things I have blamed myself for in teh past with the rabbits and they have been fine. Sun is a good example when she fell and broke her back leg. Or Bruce's first bun Ami when a dog got into the garden and took him out of his run. I heard the squealing went outand the dog ran off. The dog didn't peirce Ami's head but had a hold of him round it. He lived a good life but you couldn't take pics with a flash because it would make him fit. Other than that (and the fact he hated dogs) he lived a happy life.

Crossing my fingers for her x


----------



## JadeIcing

How is she?


----------



## Mr. Stee

As soon as I woke up I went and prodded her out of her sleep spot, she went to eat hay and the critical care I gave her, then took a drink. She then went back to her sleep spot, pushed around the new papertowels I put in her absense until they made a bowl again, cleaned herself, and laid down again. She obviously is uncomfortable because of her slow, diliberate movements and she squints hers eyes alot when she is resting, but since she still being a bunny (she is working through the pain of her headache and bad gut very well) I am calling the vet this am and telling them the reaper can't have her yet. I'll have to get some more pain meds for her to last us the weekend. Hopefully they will give us more than one dose. The pain med I guess is a highly controled substance so most vets bawk at letting owners take even one dose home.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I'm so glad she made it through the night. She's such a little trooper bun! Still thinking of you guys and hope she improves....


----------



## Pipp

:clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover:


----------



## Mr. Stee

I got up from the computer to check on her and found her begging at the bars for out. So I brought her to her play area and let her run for a few minutes ( I didn't want to let her run too long with all that has happened and right now is diarehea time. Its the same time every morning and I would rather she did it on the newspaper in her cage than the rug.) She was her normal self, running, flicking her head, and exploring. Now she is in her cage, ignoring the grass next to her and eating the papertowel that is her bed.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh I'm so happy to hear this. The 2 of you are doing such a great job, this world needs more people like you.

Go Dora Go.:bunnydance::bunny18:weee::bunny19:rabbithop:bunnybutt::happyrabbit:

Susan


----------



## Leaf

*Pipp wrote: *


> :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover: ray: :clover:


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## RexyRex

She's such strong little bun!!! What a will to live. Do not blame yourself for what happened. She would not even still be here if it were not for you.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Mr. Stee wrote: *


> I got up from the computer to check on her and found her begging at the bars for out. So I brought her to her play area and let her run for a few minutes ( I didn't want to let her run too long with all that has happened and right now is diarehea time. Its the same time every morning and I would rather she did it on the newspaper in her cage than the rug.) She was her normal self, running, flicking her head, and exploring. Now she is in her cage, ignoring the grass next to her and eating the papertowel that is her bed.


YAY!! That's brilliant news! I just hope she keeps improving.... :clover:


----------



## myheart

The news sounds good so far... Keep it coming until she is out of the woods. Prayers for more healing and begging to play. 

myheart


----------



## Leaf

I hope she's still going strong!
:clover:


----------



## LuvaBun

I can't tell you how happy I am to hear this - sounds like she is beginning to get some of her attitude back. This little girl is such a fighter - I am sure she'll come through.

Did she still have diarhea this morning? Any more siezures?

Still keeping the prayers/good wishes coming

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing

I am praying for her continued improvement and that she stay with you.


----------



## Maureen Las

Wow that's amazing..hope all the good news continues....


----------



## naturestee

No seizures that we've seen. She's still very gassy and it's hard to tell how much of her discomfort is from her gas or her injury. The vet gave us pain meds for the rest of the weekend, twice a day. She's on Butorphanol aka "torbugesic" which is apparently often used for small animals for post-op or accident-related pain. Wikipedia article in case anybody is interested:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butorphanol

She does still get diarrhea in the mornings and also had a very bad bout last night. But she's still eating pretty well, especially if we harass her a little. I think she just gets too drowsy to notice that she's a little hungry. Magic carpet ride, ya know?

Her owner came over to visit for the first time today. James made a comment about looking for another friend for Fey (which we are). We had also explained yesterday that we're prepared to care for her for the rest of her life if she has special needs. She could have issues with the head trauma, we're also concerned about all the heavy meds she's been on as several can have strong effects on the liver and kidneys. When she's off meds and big enough I'm going to have her liver and kidney values checked just in case. I'm not going to try any cheap shots to keep her, but since he does have serious money issues it could come down to whether he can afford her or not.


----------



## myheart

I guess all you can really do is put the facts out there and let the people know the all of the options as well as medical/care costs ....

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend

James and Angela, with all that you've done for Dora (and her sib Girr, RIP) already, I would hope the owner knows you are 2 of the most wonderful caring bunny parents. Not hesitating to get help when soulmates and innocent creatures need vet care! My thoughts are with you and Dora for continued improvement. 

Awesome Bunny Foster Parents you are !!!!:brownbunny:hug:

:hearts


----------



## naturestee

Very little diarrhea this morning. We're wondering if it's because she hadn't had fresh grass for a while as she apparently ate her whole pile right away last night. So for now we're withholding fresh grass to see if that makes a difference. Also, she didn't seem to be in as much pain when the meds wore off than she had been. So for now we're just letting her go without them and keeping a close eye on her. She's more alert and active when she's not pumped full of opiates so it would be nice if we could skip them. So far it's been almost 14 hours since her last dose (usually given every 12) and she's doing pretty good. She used to start showing pain effects around 10-11 hours after a dose.

Oh, and she was doing binkies all over the couch last night.


----------



## Leaf

:hugsquish:


----------



## Maureen Las

Amazing and wonderful:sickbunny:You're such a good bunny nurse


----------



## myheart

Such great news!!! :biggrin2:That's the stuff we like to hear about! I know it might be a few more days, or longer, before she is feeling 100%, but it sounds like Dora is off to a great start with doing binkies.

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun

Such great news . I think Dora is something of a miracle bunny!

As a side note - I had a dream about her last night. There was a tsunami, and she led us all to safety!!!!! I gotta stop eating late at night 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Nice to hear she is making a good recovery. 

Make sure she doesn't fall off the couch while she binkies on it.


----------



## tonyshuman

Oh I'm so glad to hear this! I was away from the internet all weekend and I was worrying about little Dora! She really is a trooper and I'm glad she's doing better. Continued good wishes for her recovery...:clover:


----------



## myheart

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I had a dream about her last night. There was a tsunami, and she led us all to safety!!!!! I gotta stop eating late at night
> 
> Jan



Yea Dora!!!! :biggrin2:I think she should have a cape with matching boots....

myheart


----------



## mouse_chalk

*myheart wrote:*


> I think she should have a cape with matching boots....
> 
> myheart


:shock::shock::shock:

Someone with photoshop skills HAS to make that!! 

And I totally agree. I really hope she continues to make progress, she's such a little fighter...


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Sending Dora kisses,


----------



## polly

I am so glad she is doing well. Its so hard to hand rear she is such a little fighter 

*GO DORA :biggrin2:*


----------



## JadeIcing

How is she doing?


----------



## naturestee

She's doing really good. I haven't seen her be gassy for a couple of days now and haven't seen any of the drops of fecal liquid in the morning either. Tomorrow is her last day for meds for both the gut motility drug and the coccidia drug. Hopefully she remains well without them.

Here's a more recent picture of her begging!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh My Goodness she's so cute and getting so big.

Do you think you are going to be able to keep her? i really hope you can.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

I REALLY hope you can keep her.


----------



## Mr. Stee

Dora is doing good in the intestines department, but now her left ear is watering something fierce. I alos think it itches since she scratched at it a couple times. I set up a vet appointment for them to look at it. The appointment is in three hours, but both angela and I will have to run to work soon after so the post will have to wait until later tonight as to what is wrong.


----------



## naturestee

Just got back from the vet. Dora weighs 240g now! Woot! It looks like she has a minor eye infection as her eye doesn't look scratched or ulcerated. We were given eye drops for her and if her condition doesn't improve in the next day or two the vet will add oral antibiotics also. She's just trying to give Dora the fewest oral meds possible because of how much she's been on.

Giving eye drops to the world's tiniest 6 week old bunny- now there's an adventure!


----------



## Michaela

Continued vibes to you guys and Dora - you are doing such a great job with her. :hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny

:great:Yay for Dora! That's one tough little bunny.


----------



## LuvaBun

Aww Dora, you no sooner get clear of one thing, then something else comes along :? Such a little trooper, fighting all these illnesses. She certainly is growing well - I love that begging picture.

Here's hoping the drops do their job, and she continues to progress as well as she is 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Aww Dora, you no sooner get clear of one thing, then something else comes along :? Such a little trooper, fighting all these illnesses. She certainly is growing well - I love that begging picture.
> 
> Here's hoping the drops do their job, and she continues to progress as well as she is
> 
> Jan


She reminds me of Ringo. I have so much hope in me that she continues to be the little fighter he is.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Mr and Mrs. Stee: What a grateful little darling in that begging pose.  So happy she's getting cared for by two of the most thoughtful persons in the world. C'mon Dora, keep on improving!!!


----------



## naturestee

Ahem. :bunny18

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40432&forum_id=1


----------



## TreasuredFriend

How's Jazz doin'? 

Would you and James want to do this as a full-time side occupation? 

Every lil' furry you cared for was so darn lucky and spoiled to have good guardians.

I hope bunny kisses will always come your way! :hearts::hearts::hearts::love:


----------



## naturestee

Er, full time side occupation? Sounds like a good way to give me a heart attack... and fill up my house!:shock:

Unfortunately for Jazzy I took her back to the shelter on Monday. I've been so busy between her and the babies (who went back two weeks ago now) and Dora, I don't have the time/energy for her any more. Oh, and she's supposed to get spayed today. Although I didn't get to work with her as much as I liked, she is much more comfortable with humans now and will let me rub her nose if she's busy eating veggies. She used to be terrified every time I tried.

I'm going to rig out Jazzy's dog crate and cat/Dora proof it so Dora can have a monster-sized cage on the floor instead ofhaving to be picked up for play time from her cage on the counter top. She hates that and struggles so hard I worry she'll hurt herself. Teeny-tiny bunny in a 42" dog crate, coming up!


----------

